# Chinese Girls suicide to travel back in time.



## prowler (Mar 11, 2012)

Two schoolgirls in China have committed suicide in an attempt to travel back in time.

*The girls decided to end their lives after one of them lost a remote control to a door, China Daily reports, via People's Daily. Xiao Hua told her best friend and fellow classmate, Xiao Mei, that she was worried about coming clean to her parents. The names are reportedly pseudonyms.

In an effort to avoid potential consequences, the girls allegedly took inspiration from a popular television show and committed suicide to travel back in time.

They left notes explaining their decision before jumping -- and subsequently drowning -- in a pool.*

In a note obtained by the Shanghaiist.com, *one of the girls explained her reasoning for her rash decision by writing: "In my life, I have two secret wishes. One is to time-travel back to Qing Dynasty and shoot a film with the emperor, and the other is to travel to outer space,"* the Christian Post reports.

The chain of events has raised concerns about the influence of media on young children, and the State Administration of Radio, Film and Television has placed restrictions on airing certain shows between 7 p.m. and 9 p.m., according to People's Daily.

But some aren't too sure about the story.

Anna North, a writer for Jezebel, observes that the article seems to highlight the apparent dangers of time travel-centered shows. She wonders whether the government had an influence on the direction of the article.http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/09/teens-time-travel-attempt-fatal-deadly-die-suicide-china_n_1335487.html


----------



## finkmac (Mar 11, 2012)

When your country has the largest population of any country in the world, you will get a lot more people that try crazy things.


----------



## Click This (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, what?

Probably rural kids, but I'd be surprised if they're from a big city.
Nonetheless, this is sad. :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait... what... why? How is... time travel... connected... with jumping... from a roof... into... a pool? Head... going... to... explode... must... leave... thread...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2012)

A show influencing someone is one thing, committing an act because you lack common sense/intelligence is a whole other ballpark. No, it's a whole other ballpark in a whole other fucking state. Taking the show down because a couple girls are retarded is...retarded.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 12, 2012)

The Miley Cyrus gif doesn't help. IN4B retarded flame war breaks out.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 12, 2012)

What show was this? I could only think of Inception, but that's a movie and it's not really about time travel.


----------



## smile72 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow.... I could never imagine such a reason for suicide.


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The Miley Cyrus gif doesn't help. IN4B retarded flame war breaks out.


because of a gif? gifs are so in right now didnt you get the memo


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 12, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > The Miley Cyrus gif doesn't help. IN4B retarded flame war breaks out.
> ...



Thanks, prowler. Next time when I'm wondering what the next trend is I'll ask you since you're an expert.


----------



## C-Kronos (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh... That gif, it's so influential for time travel suicide!!!! Maybe the Chinese will wage war of .gif images..


----------



## finkmac (Mar 12, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > The Miley Cyrus gif doesn't help. IN4B retarded flame war breaks out.
> ...



GIFs have been "in" since the WWW began.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 12, 2012)

That's horrible....


----------



## kupo3000 (Mar 12, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> What show was this? I could only think of Inception, but that's a movie and it's not really about time travel.



Or more likely The Butterfly Effect.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 12, 2012)

The fools dont they know they  need  1.21 _gigawatts_ of electricity


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2012)

This needs to stop being relevant.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry, but Suprgamr232 hit the nail on the head with his post.

Don't get me wrong, I feel for the families of those two girls... but if they honestly believed that jumping off a roof into a pool will somehow turn back time and neither of them thought "Hey, you know what? This might be dangerous, we might actually get hurt" throughout the entire process then I let the Darwin's wheel turn. Genepool cleansed, nothing to see here.



Valwin said:


> The fools dont they know they  need  1.21 _gigawatts_ of electricity


Also spot-on. lol.


----------



## jonthedit (Mar 12, 2012)

Bwahaha the Miley Cyrus gif made my day!
@OnTopic poor, poor grills...
Edit - girls* DAMN YOU AUTOCORRECT!!!!
http://www.s2ki.com/s2000/gallery/image/736381-style-fuuuugif/


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> This needs to stop being relevant.


Jump off a roof - apparently you can travel in space and time that way, maybe you'll end up somewhere nice... like... *Gallifrey*!


----------



## kevan (Mar 12, 2012)

Those girls... just silly.


----------



## The Catgirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, that is just crazy, who would of thought that people actually thinks that would work.


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2012)

kevan said:


> Those girls... just silly.


"Girl suicides to travel back in time"


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 12, 2012)

Prove it didn't work.

i'm joking.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2012)

Relevant.


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Prove it didn't work.
> 
> i'm joking.


i posted this on gaf





			
				me said:
			
		

> Kenak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it worked. They went back in time and found the remote but in doing so they altered too much and changed the future for the worse, so they studied the water and the act of jumping into it untill eventually they discovered the secret of time traveling to specific times. Again they jumped into the pool in the past and went back in time to the beginning of time, they met a man there who couldnt be named for legal reason and met a few other strange new people who they assumed were aliens.

The aliens told them that they've changed too much and in the future there is a war that has destroyed earth. Angry at the girls stupidity the aliens and tell the girls that in order to save earth they must travel back to the time when they lost the remote and hide it again, but at a price, once they hide it, the aliens and the man who cant be named for legal reasons will seal the rift in the pool that allows time travel and instead of traveling back in time, the girls will die.

The girls look at each other and decide that it is best to save the world at the cost of their lives. Selflessly the girls travel back to earth and hide the remote, hugging each other as they do it, knowing they have just sealed their fate.



Spoiler



ironically they hid the remote down the back of the couch


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Darwin award.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Mar 12, 2012)

proof it didnt work: they are dead, and knew the reason for the time travel


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Mar 12, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> I think it worked. They went back in time and found the remote but in doing so they altered too much and changed the future for the worse, so they studied the water and the act of jumping into it untill eventually they discovered the secret of time traveling to specific times. Again they jumped into the pool in the past and went back in time to the beginning of time, they met a man there who couldnt be named for legal reason and met a few other strange new people who they assumed were aliens.
> 
> The aliens told them that they've changed too much and in the future there is a war that has destroyed earth. Angry at the girls stupidity the aliens and tell the girls that in order to save earth they must travel back to the time when they lost the remote and hide it again, but at a price, once they hide it, the aliens and the man who cant be named for legal reasons will seal the rift in the pool that allows time travel and instead of traveling back in time, the girls will die.
> 
> ...


Well Played.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 12, 2012)

What's even more disturbing is that i finally forgot that 'thing' in the gif. posted by the OP, still existed.

Oh well...i better time travel now....brb


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 12, 2012)

@moderator i was editing my post when you deleted it. 
On topic: so your saying by jumping in a pool and drowning your self will result in a chane reaction of earthquakes and and clock raining with will take you back in times to tll yourself where the remote is?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> @moderator i was editing my post when you deleted it.
> On topic: so your saying by jumping in a pool and drowning your self will result in a chane reaction of earthquakes and and clock raining with will take you back in times to tll yourself where the remote is?


It is unlikely, however if you left the remote in the pool and forgot about it, there is a chance you will find it before you die.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Time travel by drowning yourself, you say?

I hope it takes them to the ice age.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 12, 2012)

The theory is sound.

If I want to travel to the future, I live.
So theoretically if I wanna travel to the past, I die, since it's the opposite.

...pure genius. Leave it to young chinese girls to figure out such a concept.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 12, 2012)

kevan said:


> Those girls were just silly.



fixed that for you


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 12, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> I think it worked. They went back in time and found the remote but in doing so they altered too much and changed the future for the worse, so they studied the water and the act of jumping into it untill eventually they discovered the secret of time traveling to specific times. Again they jumped into the pool in the past and went back in time to the beginning of time, they met a man there who couldnt be named for legal reason and met a few other strange new people who they assumed were aliens.
> 
> The aliens told them that they've changed too much and in the future there is a war that has destroyed earth. Angry at the girls stupidity the aliens and tell the girls that in order to save earth they must travel back to the time when they lost the remote and hide it again, but at a price, once they hide it, the aliens and the man who cant be named for legal reasons will seal the rift in the pool that allows time travel and instead of traveling back in time, the girls will die.
> 
> ...


Seems legit 

On a more serious note, this is truly a shame. Millions of people die everyday from disease, murder or accident. It sucks to see deaths due to silliness. Condolences to their families.


----------



## nando (Mar 12, 2012)

This were girls so in china so im gonna deduce that their parents killed them because they wanted a boy


----------



## Santee (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to plagiarize her theory and make it my physics final paper, its just so* flawless*.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 12, 2012)

They should have accepted the newspaper ad instead.



Spoiler



http://timetraveler.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 12, 2012)

another theory.
the girls went back in time realizing that they just went back to the second before they enter the water. realising they can't swim they get stuck in an eternal loop of dying and dying and so on.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 12, 2012)

And the Darwin award for this year is a tie between these two fucktards.

Edit: on a side note, they have also won the Golden iPod award this year.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 12, 2012)

im sorry for nobiness but what is darwin?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> im sorry for nobiness but what is darwin?


...Darwins theory of evolution? Darwins theory of "survival of the fittest'? Woah. You should probably go back and learn some 5th grade science.


----------



## nl255 (Mar 12, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Time travel by drowning yourself, you say?
> 
> I hope it takes them to the ice age.



Well, I personally know of one show that involves time travel by jumping or falling into an (empty) well so who knows?  But then again, in that one (which involves a girl from the present who is into archery, a girl from the past with a huge boomerang, a "demon (yōkai (妖怪)) with a huge sword (also in the past), and so on) they didn't kill themselves in the process.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 12, 2012)

Valwin said:


> The fools dont they know they  need  1.21 _gigawatts_ of electricity





Spoiler














Spoiler








They must have passed 24 hours. 

Alright, enough of that.

On a slightly serious note, they must have very strict(?) parents to have such a line of thinking and not just talk to him...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

Why didn't they just ask ProtoKun7 for advice?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 12, 2012)

what the?
that's why people blame tv and videogame about reallife accidents, because these goddamn stupid people!


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> what the?
> that's why people blame tv and videogame about reallife accidents, because these goddamn stupid people!


Films and TV shows about time travel are banned 7am til 9pm in China


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait, so does it work or not?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> what the?
> that's why people blame tv and videogame about reallife accidents, because these goddamn stupid people!


You know what, I recently started thinking and blaming video games too! 

GTA style robbery and fights has been going around me. Drivers get beaten up and lose their cars, windows smashed and car gone, day-light robbery! 3 cases where I was in the scene..

well, maybe not video games. But these things completely remind me of GTA.

@ontopic
Depression, desperation and poverty causes shit like that. They probably werent from the city area.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Depression, desperation and *poverty *causes shit like that. They probably werent from the city area.


Apparently they lived in an area affluent enough to have swimming pools and remote controlled doors.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Depression, desperation and *poverty *causes shit like that. They probably werent from the city area.
> ...


Well, since its china.. nevermind 

Depression.. or they were just not normal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Depression, desperation and *poverty *causes shit like that. They probably werent from the city area.
> ...


Your skills of observation, deduction, induction and application of the gathered information into smart comments never cease to amaze me. Well done, old sport.


----------



## Libertarian94 (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn, that's fucked up


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2012)

As the article says, China recently started banning shows which focus on the issue of timetravel because the government felt they were in someway disrespectful to the natural order of things. Seems awfully convenient that a story has just come out where timetravel shows are blamed for the suicide of young girls, validating the law. Wouldn't be surprised if either the entire story was made up, or if state media picked a genuine suicide and added the time travel embellishments.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> As the article says, China recently started banning shows which focus on the issue of timetravel because the government felt they were in someway disrespectful to the natural order of things. Seems awfully convenient that a story has just come out where timetravel shows are blamed for the suicide of young girls, validating the law. Wouldn't be surprised if either the entire story was *made up*, or if state media picked a genuine suicide and added the time travel embellishments.


Now that I think about it.. the whole timetravel ban by the government and this story..
It could easily be made up but you never know.

Just...
RIP those two.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> As the article says, China recently started banning shows which focus on the issue of timetravel because the government felt they were in someway disrespectful to the natural order of things. Seems awfully convenient that a story has just come out where timetravel shows are blamed for the suicide of young girls, validating the law. Wouldn't be surprised if either the entire story was made up, or if state media picked a genuine suicide and added the time travel embellishments.


That's _exactly _what I was thinking.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Depravo said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > As the article says, China recently started banning shows which focus on the issue of timetravel because the government felt they were in someway disrespectful to the natural order of things. Seems awfully convenient that a story has just come out where timetravel shows are blamed for the suicide of young girls, validating the law. Wouldn't be surprised if either the entire story was made up, or if state media picked a genuine suicide and added the time travel embellishments.
> ...


Breeding livestock, cultivating plants, constructing buildings, manufacture, forming the Earth and so on and so forth are also not parts of the natural order of things, I believe China should consider ceasing to exist - that would allow the Chinese to focus on what's really important... whatever that is.


----------



## mori123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Theres the animated film the Girl who leapt thru time, Where to travel thru time she has to Literally Jump. i have not seen a show require them to commit suicide to time travel as of yet. that particular requirement makes no sense..


----------



## celcodioc (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait... what. Seriously?   
But hey, what if... it actually works?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 12, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> im sorry for nobiness but what is darwin?



you are serious?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

The fuck? It's sad that they died, but what did they die over again? I just want some clarification.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The fuck? It's sad that they died, but what did they die over again? I just want some clarification.



cause they couldnt find the remote or something like that


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > The fuck? It's sad that they died, but what did they die over again? I just want some clarification.
> ...


Thought so


----------



## Tanas (Mar 12, 2012)

Billions of people believe in a much more ridiculous thing than traveling back in time when they die.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Billions of people believe in a much more ridiculous thing than traveling back in time when they die.



I know where you're going with that. Don't even start.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 12, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry for nobiness but what is darwin?
> ...


i meanrt what is the darwin awarda


----------



## chyyran (Mar 12, 2012)

What the...Why would they even..


----------



## nando (Mar 12, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2011SM64 said:
> ...




the darwin award is awarded to people that die due to their own stupidity because by killing themselves they improve the human gene pool.


----------



## Click This (Mar 12, 2012)

The girl(s) Who (didn't) Leap Through Time.


----------



## Lady Reaper (Mar 12, 2012)

The Catgirl said:


> Wow, that is just crazy, who would of thought that people actually thinks that would work.



I think in order to believe that you have to be either REALLY stupid or really desperate.


----------



## TheBlueBadger (Mar 12, 2012)

Suddenly I understand why Dr Who was banned in China


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2012)

Someone should travel back in time to warn them it won't work.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

TheBlueBadger said:


> Suddenly I understand why Dr Who was banned in China


Doctor Who was banned in China because anything that's cool is banned in China.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 12, 2012)

One of the reasons behind all this was to shoot a film in the Qing Dynasty, gee I hope she took her camera with her because she sure as hell won't find one somewhere between the years 1644 to 1911.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> One of the reasons behind all this was to shoot a film in the Qing Dynasty, gee I hope she took her camera with her because she sure as hell won't find one somewhere between the years 1644 to 1911.


Quite obviously she took it and the Time Cops cought up with her, knowing that showing off such advanced technology in the past could cause the time itself to implode, thus they brought them back into their time and drown them so that the secrets of Time Travel will never be revealed.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reasons behind all this was to shoot a film in the Qing Dynasty, gee I hope she took her camera with her because she sure as hell won't find one somewhere between the years 1644 to 1911.
> ...


Does the Time Cops have to commit suicide each time they travel through time?
Tough job to be a Time Cop...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 12, 2012)

This truly is one thing that is not the government's fault, or the author's fault. This is the fault of people. 
I mean, come on. 

She should have traveled to space first.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 12, 2012)

Uncle FEFL said:


> This truly is one thing that is not the government's fault, or the author's fault. This is the fault of people.
> I mean, come on.
> 
> She should have traveled to space first.


Exactly, if it was one of her biggest dreams then why would she kill herself and travel to the Qing Dynasty before trying to become an astronaut?
Oh, I forgot about the remote control incident, how stupid of me.

Also
"Time-travel dramas are a relatively new soap opera genre, in which women living in the present travel back in time to fall in love in the Qing Dynasty after having an accident, such as a car crash, being struck by lightning or falling off a building,"-christianpost

How convenient, now they actually have a reason to ban TV shows like this.


----------

